# Car Show



## oldman (Jun 3, 2019)

Each year during the first weekend in June, the National Street Rods Association holds there East Coast Nationals in our fair, but unfriendly city. I wasn't sure where to post these few pictures among the many that I took.

The first one is an old restored cab and the second picture is an old Ford Coupe.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2019)

yes I like them, every couple of years we go to a Vintage car show...I really enjoy it.... Some of these old cars are absolutely HUGE!!


----------



## oldman (Jun 3, 2019)

Holly, is that your car? The show used to attract 300+ cars each year, but I think that number has declined considerably. Maybe five or so years ago, due to the decline, the show started allowing muscle cars to be part of the show. It doesn't matter to me. As long as it has a drive-train and four wheels, I'll attend the show. 

On Friday and Saturday evening, the cars tour the strip, which attracts thousands along the route. We have our 2001 Corvette, so we join in just for the fun of it. If I get to a red light, I will "sometimes" light up the tires, just to give the fans a bit of a thrill. Here's a picture of my Corvette.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2019)

No that's not my car... just one of many (usually anything up to 500 cars), that are at the show ground!! Unfortunately we don't have a strip so we don't get to see them showing their running style apart from a few that we meet on the road when the show is finished..

yes lots of Muscle cars here too  now as well as 50's and 60's American cars.....I suspect that as the really ancient British  cars have become more and more delicate they can't be transported as well as they used to be, and now remain in the transport museum...

I have tons of photos....


----------



## oldman (Jun 4, 2019)

Talk about car shows and pictures, I took over 800 pictures at one car show. My son and I are going to the Good Guys Car Show in Columbus, Ohio in July. 

So many people believe that if you have seen one street rod, modified car, muscle car or restored car that you’ve seen them all. I disagree. There are some really fantastic colors that these rebuilders come up with, not to mention the mechanical re-engineering some of them do.

I saw a Camaro in Carlisle, Pennsylvania at a car show about 3 or 4 years ago that was totally reengineered. You got to see the video. I don’t have the web address, but go to YouTube and type in “1967 Camaro named Nickleback.” It was a Great Eight winner in Detroit the year that I saw it.  I think it has a value of $4,000,000.00. That’s right, four million dollars.


----------

